# He's mocking me 8 months out!



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

How long you turkey guys reckon his rope is?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

He's going to trip over it.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say at least 11 3/4" and then some.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well he could use it to play jump rope with pretty easy!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

He's a bigun'! 12 inches easy! 

He will probably get it froze to a limb this Winter and end up with a nub!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Heading off to Catholic school? Looks like he is wearing a tie.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Fabner1 said:


> He's a bigun'! 12 inches easy!
> 
> He will probably get it froze to a limb this Winter and end up with a nub!


Noooooo


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Why wait 8 months? The seasons open right now


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm with Jimbo. Fall season is upon us in most areas!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Probably will freeze and break off this winter.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not a fan of the fall season, Love the Spring hunt!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> Probably will freeze and break off this winter.


Well That would suck! I'll get a leftover fall tag in case one happens by while I'm deer hunting, but probably won't actively hunt them. To me it's not the same as when they are gobbling their heads off in the spring. But don't normally see that many in the fall either. Have to look & make sure it's legal to shoot them with a bow out of an elevated platform 1st.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Did youse guys ever see the Mamoo's wanderin' along 96 at the Brighton exit?

Big beards on the shoulder of the expressway! Can you have yore wif dropp you off and sneak in to the fence all camoed and wait??? Maybe shoot out the window as you drive by?

Just Joshin'!!! Not about the Turkeys! They is there!!!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm thinking like 12 inches, that's one long beard


----------



## hooks32 (May 13, 2015)

Norm- that is a giant. check out them spurs!!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

hooks32 said:


> Norm- that is a giant. check out them spurs!!!


Crap Brendon, I didn't even see those until now. Gotta be that basturd that kept taunting me on the power line all spring. That'd be a good one for us in the contest.


----------



## hooks32 (May 13, 2015)

I hope he is around for you this spring!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Me 2


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------

